# Schtroumpfs, nom propre?



## ebilsai

Bonjour,
Je fais une petite recherche sur la BD "Les Schtroumpfs" et sa "langue". J'essaye de classer les mots "schtroumpf" selon les types de mots différents comme nom, adverbe.... et l'exemple qui suit est assez ambigui pour moi (cerné à la fin)
img14.imageshack.us/img14/4783/31925968.jpg

pensez-vous que c'est un nom propre ou nom commun? ou un adverbe de quelque sorte? (si c'est le cas, je n'arrive pas à trouver son équivalence en français)
j'espère que ce n'est pas hors sujet ici.


----------



## Mauricet

Bonjour ! Ce n'est pas hors sujet, je crois, mais l'exemple, où est-il ?
Tous les noms et adjectifs sont _schtroumpf(s)_, tous les adverbes _schtroumpfement_ et tous les verbes _schtroumpfer_ (premier groupe). Sauf exceptions comme _la schtroumpfette_ et _le schtroupfissime_.


----------



## Chantalou

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un mot mis en apostrophe, et non pas une interjection comme je le disais précedemment !
Donc : Schtroumpfs est un nom propre qui est mis en apostrophe !


----------



## ebilsai

**** Le lien a été fixé. Martine (Mod...)
et s'il s'agit d'un nom ou adj, je cherche aussi son équivalence mais pas de chance 

@Chantalou: pouvez-vous me suggérer un équivalence? L'interjection semble juste..hmm~~


----------



## itka

C'est un nom, employé au "vocatif" (qui n'existe pas en français, c'est une comparaison, simplement) c'est à dire une interpellation.
On pourrait le remplacer par "Amis", "Collègues", "Soldats, je suis fier de vous !" ou encore par une nationalité "Français, je suis fier de vous !"


----------



## Chantalou

ebilsai je viens d'éditer mon post !


----------



## ebilsai

je pense aussi que c'est un nom propre mais c'était difficile de décider ... merci Chantalou!
c'est difficile de parler schtroumpf ou quoi >.>;


----------



## Maître Capello

ebilsai said:


> je pense aussi que c'est un nom propre mais c'était difficile de décider ... merci Chantalou!
> c'est difficile de parler schtroumpf ou quoi >.>;


Non, ce n'est pas un nom propre, mais un nom commun sous forme d'interpellation/apostrophe comme l'ont schtroumpfé itka et ebilsai Chantalou. 

Il en va de même un peu plus haut dans « Braves schtroumpfs… »


----------



## ebilsai

hmm. "Braves schtroumpfs..." est certe un nom commun. 
Mais le "Schtrounpfs" en question peut être un nom propre aussi, je crois.
On dit, par ex: "Capello, je suis fier de vous" et Capello est un nom propre, n'est-ce pas?
Ce "Schtrounpfs" ici n'a pas de déterminant qu'il ne me semble pas qu'il est un nom commun...


----------



## Maître Capello

ebilsai said:


> Ce "Schtrounpfs" ici n'a pas de déterminant qu'il ne me semble pas qu'il est un nom commun...


L'absence de déterminant ne dicte en rien la nature du nom… Exemple :

_*Messieurs*, veuillez vous asseoir._

(_Messieurs_ est bien un nom commun !)


----------



## ebilsai

si c'est un nom commun, il lui faut une équivalence en français, non?


----------



## Maître Capello

ebilsai said:


> si c'est un nom commun, il lui faut une équivalence en français, non?


Eh bien tout simplement _schtroumpfs_ !  Il s'agit du *genre* de ces petits êtres bleus. Si nous avions affaire à des lutins, le texte serait : _Lutins, je suis fier de vous_…


----------



## ebilsai

Mais voyons, si c'est Schtroumpf sa propre équivalence, je dirais que c'est un nom propre. 
ce serait bizarre de les appeler par quelque chose d'autre que son propre nom 

Merci Martine d'avoir fixer mon link


----------



## Nicomon

Salut ebilsai,

Je suis d'accord avec MC.  Regarde aussi les exemples d'itka, au post #5. Tu verras que ce sont des noms communs. 

Un nom propre, c'est :


> nom propre : nom qui ne désigne qu’une seule entité et commençant par une majuscule.



Dans ton exemple, _Schtroumpfs_ est écrit au pluriel.  S'il y a une majuscule... c'est simplement parce que le mot est en début de phrase.  
Dans la case où il est écrit _Braves schtroumpfs_, le s est minuscule... et le sens est le même. 

Si tu regardes cette image, tu verras que chacun a un nom.   

Imagine maintenant une troupe de soldats : Soldat Lebrun, soldat Larose, soldat Dumouchel, etc.  =  Soldat*s*, je suis fier de vous. 

C'est la même chose :  Schtroumpf à lunettes, schtroumpf farceur, schtroumpf cuisinier, etc.  = Schtroumpf*s*, je suis fier de vous.


----------



## ebilsai

Alors, si j'ai bien compris, prenons par exemple un nom propre Auquier, on dit: A Auquier, B Auquier, etc. = Auquier*s*, je suis fier de vous
est-ce Auquier*s* pas un nom propre? 
Aussi, Schtroumpf dans : "Que veux-tu, Schtroumpf Gourmand" est un nom propre. Mais si on dit : "Le Schtroumpf Gourmand mange trop!" . Est-ce dernier est un nom propre ou nom commun?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que tu as mis le doigt sur une question non résolue Ebilsai ! 
Tu trouveras ici une réflexion sur le langage schtroumpf dont la première question est "Schtroumpf est-il un nom propre ?". La réponse de l'auteur du blog est oui, ce qui se tient, comme on dirait "Québécois, Suisses, Français, je suis fier de vous !".

Ce serait à la fois, le nom d'un peuple dont les membres porteraient également le nom de ce peuple... (d'ailleurs les Schtroumpfs communs ne s'appellent que Schtroumpf)
Mais dans ce cas, il semble que de temps en temps Peyo se mélange les crayons et ne sache plus très bien si c'est un nom propre ou un nom commun. (sa création l'aurait-elle dépassé ? )

PZ

P.S. ne devrait-on pas dès maintenant schtroumpfer la création d'un forum schtroumpf/français ?


----------



## itka

Une chose est sûre : le mot "schtroumpf" ne s'applique qu'à eux et n'a pas de définition...
Alors quelle importance qu'il soit nom propre ou nom commun ? Est-il nécessaire de trancher à tout prix ?


----------



## ebilsai

Itka, oui, dans mon cas, j'essaye de le faire à tout prix car c'est le sujet de mon mémoire de fin d'étude. J'ai bien choisi le sujet ou quoi

ce serait bien amusant si on a un forum français/schtroumpf. Du moins, mes recherches seront plus facile 

**** Cela dépend de la question. "Schtroumpfez" par messagerie privée. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Nicomon

ebilsai said:


> Alors, si j'ai bien compris, prenons par exemple un nom propre Auquier, on dit: A Auquier, B Auquier, etc. = Auquier*s*, je suis fier de vous
> est-ce Auquier*s* pas un nom propre? ?


Euh... oui. 


> Aussi, Schtroumpf dans : "Que veux-tu, Schtroumpf Gourmand" est un nom propre. Mais si on dit : "Le Schtroumpf Gourmand mange trop!" . Est-ce dernier est un nom propre ou nom commun?


Dans les deux cas, j'aurais cru que le nom propre était Gourmand. Et que schtroumpf était un nom commun.  

Comme dans : 
_Comment vas-tu, forer@ ebilsai?
La forer@ ebilsai nous pose des colles. _

Dirais-tu que forer@ est un nom propre?  Non, bien sûr.

Or je note à la lecture du blog auquel PZ a donné le lien que Gourmand correspond à son prénom.  Comme Tremblay, Jean.  Pas facile ton mémoire.  
Sauf que... je penche encore vers nom commun (c.-à-d. que Schtroumpfs = Les amis, plutôt que Français/Suisses, etc.) dans le contexte précis de ce fil.

Edit : Ce sont les cases précédentes, qui me font pencher pour nom commun. Il demande des volontaires, et plusieurs répondent... Moi! Moi! Moi!  Comme de braves petits scouts.   À mon avis - il vaut ce qu'il vaut - ce serait un nom propre s'il s'adressait à tout le monde.  Comme ton exemple Auquier*s*.


----------



## ebilsai

Il me casse vraiment la tête, ce cas de schtroumpf! 
Je dirais qu'il est un nom, un peu plus loin et mon mémoire risque de tomber en ruin 
Merci vous tous pour vos réponses (qui ont toutes raison d'une façon à l'autre )
Je reviendrai plus tard avec d'autre question de schtroumpf ^^


----------

